# Halkey Roberts Valve adapter?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any local places in Central Utah to find a Halkey-Roberts valve adapter? My pumps dont fit this fitting. I can order one online but it wont get here before our trip early next week. I'm going to stop off at homedepot to see if any rubber / vinyl hose might fight tight enough to jerry rig an adapter if I cant find one for sale.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7/8" rubber heater hose from Ace Hardware fits the valve assembly. Took a 1/2" black irrigation pipe hose barb fitting and cut it off, it fit tight in the other end with a hose clamp. Stuck the hose in the valve, used the air gun from the compresser in the hose barb and wala, fully inflated in seconds.

PS: WestMarine in slc does carry them, but they are out of stock atm.

-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

good ingenuity there dallan. my hyphen-dooofenator valve might need the same treatment.


----------

